# Lumpy & Krinkle



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are my two banjo cats! I never bother them but I recently had to move them out of their fry tank as I had unexpected pleco fry!

I took some quick photos of them in a small container before i moved them to another holding tank... I have had lumpy for about 5 years or so, Krinkle is only a year.. (lumpy is the brownblack one, Krinkle is the two diff colours)




























I hope to get different kinds of banjo some day.. I do love them. If I ever have the chaka chaka and a camera at the same time I will get a photo of him soon


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I won one of these in a fish trivia contest years and years ago, but ended up giving it back to the person who had donated it because all it did was hide. It was clearly nocturnal. Before that happened, I had dug up some grubs from the back lawn to give to my fish. My headstanders didn't touch them but this guy wolfed them down so fast you couldn't even see its mouth move. . . only one second, the grub was there, and then it was not, and the fish was fatter.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooooo... I will have to dig up mums garden a bit and give them a try!

Yes they are fantastic at hiding.. I rarely ever see them lol


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great looking fish, how big are they ?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

about the length of my hand...5 + ish inches?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

They look sort of like moths, don't they.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I like Lumpy the best


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they do remind me of moths, very much 

THanks chris ^^


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool Cid .  What kind of pleco fry did you have.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Bns!  Rofl i totally forgot to tell you guys O_O


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I love banjo cats! And ha! You do name your fish!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea those two i did.. lol


----------

